# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du khách tới Chiang Mai (Thái Lan) có thể bay thẳng từ Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Bangkok Airways sẽ khai trương đường bay thẳng đầu tiên giữa Hà Nội và Chiang Mai vào ngày 25/3 tới.* 

Thay vì phải transit ở Bangkok hoặc một số thành phố khác, kể từ ngày 25/3, du khách Việt muốn tới Chiang Mai - thành phố lớn và giàu bản sắc văn hóa nhất miền bắc Thái Lan có thể bay thẳng từ Hà Nội trên các chuyến bay của hãng hàng không Bangkok Airways. 



Chiang Mai là một thành phố đáng đến ở Thái Lan. 
Bangkok Airways sẽ phục vụ các chuyến bay thẳng hằng ngày, sử dụng máy bay ATR 72 500/600 với 70 chỗ ngồi, thời gian bay là 2 tiếng. Du khách có thể nhận thêm nhiều đặc quyền như check-in tại quầy riêng Blue Ribbon, 30 kg hành lý ký gửi cùng dịch vụ bốc dỡ hành lý máy bay ưu tiên. Đây cũng chính là hãng hàng không đầu tiên khai thác đường bay thẳng Hà Nội - Chiang Mai nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu du lịch ngày càng tăng đến Hà Nội - một trong những trung tâm du lịch phát triển nhanh nhất thế giới, và Chiang Mai - viên ngọc văn hóa và lịch sử đặc biệt của miền bắc Thái Lan.

Chuyến bay Hà Nội - Chiang Mai sẽ cất cánh lúc 9h55 và hạ cánh lúc 12h cùng ngày. Chiều Chiang Mai - Hà Nội cất cánh lúc 12h45 và hạ cánh lúc 14h50. Trong giai đoạn đầu mở đường bay, vé khuyến mại một chiều có giá từ 108,6 USD, khứ hồi có giá từ 192,4 USD. Đặt chỗ đến hết ngày 30/6. 

Chiang Mai là một trong những điểm đến thu hút nhiều khách du lịch Việt Nam khi tới Thái Lan. Đây là thành phố cổ kính, có vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên phong phú, những ngôi chùa đẹp, các ngôi làng bộ lạc dọc sườn đồi và không thiếu các khu mua sắm lớn. 

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

